# XM now has Reduced Rate Multi-Subscription Family Plan



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

To reward and expand its most loyal listener base, XM is introducing a Family Plan in April. After the primary XM radio subscription, additional XM subscriptions will be reduced to $6.99 a month. Details and limitations will be announced soon. This action will not only reward our most loyal listeners but also stimulate those customers to be XM's best salespeople in reaching even more potential customers.

http://www.xmradio.com/newsroom/screen/pr_2003_03_27.html


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Hey that's great news! I've been wanting to get a second radio.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm not sure, but after I get off the friends and family promo for 6 months, I think you can get a $1.00 discount for using credit card autopay per radio.

In other words you can get 2 radio's on an account for a monthly price of $14.98.

Maybe someone here can verify if in correct?

$9.99 (primary radio)+6.99 (second radio)-$2.00 (discount for 2 radio's on cc autopay) = $14.98


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I think Dish and Direct should do something similar to this for those that have two homes or multi-locations to try to bring in extra revenue. I know that some just take the second receiver to the second home on the same account but if someone has 4 receivers at one house then wants 3 or more at the second home the family has then one would not have to setup two accounts and Dish could make extra money.


----------



## Uncle Peter (Jun 26, 2002)

Yes, I also would wish Dish Network would do that for those with more than one reciever.


----------



## Eyedox (Nov 25, 2002)

I wonder if SIRIUS has a two receiver family plan also?


----------



## BuggyBoyWA (May 15, 2002)

You get $2 a month off receivers 2-4.
So $10.95 instead of $12.95 for the second, third, or fourth radio.


----------

